# Tybee 1-25



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

So yeah, you guys get a fishing report. It was absolutely nasty outside today, high wind and cold but I had to go fishing. Went down to one of the Tybee spots as the tide was going out and started throwing plastic. Used the #6 Photochromic Trilene with a 3/8 oz jighead and bounced a Space Guppy along in the current. Was about to give up since I only had a couple short strikes when I hung into a real nice one. Thought I had a little redfish on but when it came up, it was a 20" trout. Debated on keeping him but decided C&R was the order of the day.

Game warden stopped by to chat shortly afterwards and told me the fishing was pretty slow all around. Glad to know at least I wasn't the only one not catching anything. 

Can't wait until spring, this "cold" weather is driving me nuts!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Damn;I know it*

At least you caught a nice Trout;thats better than it is up here.Most of the water is frozen except the main Bay and by Power Plants.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Nice to here ya getting out .....and cool on a trout. See ya soon.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice work,Emanuel!! Wish I had gotten off my backside with the snowfalling here,cause they caught a few nice stripers today off Cape Point before dark.. Glad to see the fish are still there down that way as well,do you normally catch trout and pups this time of yr down there? What are the water temps down there now? Wish I could catch a 20" trout,these guys up here seemed to have gotten lock jaw...
Just "slid over here to say hi"....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Nice catch*

an release Emanuel. Better day than I had.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Way to go E . Better then the wiskered critters I caught last night .


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You can catch trout and pups this time of year, you just have to know exactly where to go. The conditions for fishing were all wrong yesterday, but I went regardless. Pays to go with that gut feeling. Wish I could have had a picture of it though.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

emanuel said:


> *You can catch trout and pups this time of year, you just have to know exactly where to go. The conditions for fishing were all wrong yesterday, but I went regardless. Pays to go with that gut feeling. Wish I could have had a picture of it though. *


You're right about the "gut feeling",Emanuel,I've had that pay off many times.. We got a few pups and specks around,but our structure changes so often,just got to go investigate on my days off (weekends) a little more,but that 6yr old of mine just loves to ride that beach..


----------

